# Hello.



## EverydayisHalloween311 (Oct 14, 2011)

I just wanted to introduce myself to this very awesome forum! This year is my first Halloween building a haunted house in my garage. I'm pretty excited! I found this forum and really enjoyed the topics and peoples advice. I hope to get to know a bunch of Halloween addicts like myself. Take care!:jol:


----------



## hedg12 (Jul 6, 2008)

Welcome!


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## Manon (Aug 2, 2011)

Welcome!


----------



## tcass01 (Aug 20, 2010)

Welcome!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

welcome welcome


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Welcome home!


----------



## Monk (Aug 26, 2008)

welcome


----------



## ouizul1 (May 22, 2010)

Hello, howdy, and welcome! Hope you got a _double_ garage...if you're like everyone else here, you're gonna need it.


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)




----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

hey & welcome.


----------



## Evil Queen (Mar 8, 2008)




----------



## EverydayisHalloween311 (Oct 14, 2011)

BTW My yard haunt is called Trick or terror. I just learned via anothe member posting that there is a Pro haunt out in colorado with the same name. This kinda blows as i thought my brother and I were being original coming up with the name. I guess if i ever go pro i'll have to think of a different one. Until then i guess i'm going to keep it Trick or terror. I'm in IL so most people won't know who we are out in CO and vice versa. I will post pics of it when we get it finished and thanks for the warm welcome.


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Hi and welcome to the forum!


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Aug 18, 2010)




----------



## MrGrimm (May 19, 2009)

Welcome to the forums!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## Sytnathotep (Oct 10, 2011)

Welcome!


----------



## SPOOKY J (Nov 20, 2009)

Hello and Welcome!


----------



## stick (Jan 21, 2009)

Hello and Welcome


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Hello and welcome to the forum!!!!!


----------



## DarkLore (Jan 25, 2009)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow (Oct 1, 2008)

every day IS Halloween!!

ScreamingScarecrow Screams&#8230;


----------

